# How to setup RAID on a Gigabyte P55A-UD3?



## OrbitzXT (Jan 22, 2010)

I just finished putting my new computer together that uses the Gigabyte P55A-UD3 motherboard. I bought 3 HDDs to put in a RAID 0 array and now I'm drawing a blank on to how to actually do it. I looked through the BIOS and and didn't really see any options. Can anyone offer some advice?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 22, 2010)

While I've never done it on that particular board, you probably have to set the SATA ports to RAID mode first in the BIOS.

Then during POST it will ask you to push some kind of button combination(CTRL+I maybe?) to get into the RAID controller and configure the array.

Edit: 

From chapter 5 of the manual:


> To create RAID, set PCH SATA Control Mode under the Integrated Peripherals menu to RAID(XHD) (Figure 1)
> (Disabled by default). If you do not want to create RAID, set this item to Disabled or AHCI.
> .
> .
> ...



It is pretty self explainitory after that, I have to admit Gigabyte labelled that option a little odd in the BIOS.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah first set the board to RAID mode (it should be the first option under where your storage options are, it'll say AHCI/EIDE/RAID, then you'll likely have to select which ports should be on the RAID.  When you reboot, it'll say press Ctrl+I for Intel RAID Control, then on to the goodness 

BTW haven't you ever heard of going to the manufacturer's web site and DLing the manual?


----------



## David1137 (Apr 16, 2010)

*NO <Ctrl-I> raid config*

I am setting up GA-P55A-UD3 motherboard with Raid 0 , i7 860 
I set "PCH SATA Control Mode to RAID(XHD) I can not get into RAID BIOS setup utility. <Ctrl-I> does not work. Can anyone point me to a solution.


----------

